

The Truth About Project Estimations (It’s Your Fault They Are Wrong) - pabloruiz55
http://www.pabloruiz.co/blog/product-management/the-truth-about-project-estimations/

======
mackram
This is quite the intersting article but I would point out that since most
startup owners/product managers do not know the edge cases of their problem or
where the tech might fall short, then it is our job as software engineers to
actually ask the questions which will drive the owners to actually fill the
steps you mentioned. Only then will estimates be sensible and the job done :)

~~~
pabloruiz55
First of all, thanks for the comment! Although I agree that since a non-
technical entrepreneur might not necessarily have enough knowledge to
determine edge cases, it IS their responsibility to correctly lay out, to the
extent of their knowledge, how the solution they are envision looks and works
like. Not providing enough information leads to poor estimations and it's very
important that the startup owner can communicate his vision of the product to
the rest of team so they can do their job as best as possible.

